# Amazing Purse Website - Cheap and gorgeous!



## -Chelsey- (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's where I got my last 2 purses.






Discount Handbags &amp; Purses starting at $25 - Handbag Heaven


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm a purse addict, thanks for the post.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2009)

Yay ! Thank you, i'm browsing it right now !


----------



## Roxie (Mar 13, 2009)

Some of the handbags are really cute! Thanks for posting


----------



## Karren (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a great site!! Some of those purses are really neat!!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 13, 2009)

oh wow cute!

thanks for posting


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 13, 2009)

ooohh some very cute bags there. I'm at work right now so I will check the site out properly when I get home. Thanks for posting!


----------



## viaddress (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks for post.

it's amazing site


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 16, 2009)

*runs off to look*

.... no I am not addicted... ok maybe lol


----------

